

How Facebook could make Groups so much better - asronline
http://ammaar.me/facebook-groups-could-be-so-much-better

======
CHY872
I think (not sure) that I disagree with what he's saying. Groups seems like a
product designed to be as easy and obvious to use as possible - all these
confounding features would make it harder to use for a large number of people.

It seems like they want something more built-for-purpose - perhaps a mailing
list, or even a bulletin board - and I'm not sure Facebook should compromise
the usability of their product for a niche use like this.

~~~
asronline
So, I agree that this may complicate the experience depending on how it's
implemented, but as I mention in the post, if you're not a power user and
don't want to see all of this - FB could maybe place a switch in group
settings that could turn all of these extra features on. Features like
moderators, tags, can easily be ignored if you don't need/use them.

~~~
coreymaass
Or they could get turned on based on need - community size, traffic, etc.

------
coreymaass
A lot of the features you mention sound like old listservs and mailing lists
(moderators, archives, searches). And the rest sound like a wordpress blog
(archives, tags). It would great to see the perfect combination of all those
features in Groups. I barely use them now for how clunky they are.

~~~
asronline
Exactly! When I was telling me friend about the post he kept saying "that
sounds like a forum." But I guess the point here is, Facebook can maintain
that great casual social network feel and still make Groups a lot more
powerful than it already is.

------
benguild
I feel like Groups wouldn't be an app worth downloading unless you were a
heavy user of that feature, which is not most people and therefore a dud by
default

------
joelrunyon
I could be wrong, but isn't this what they're trying to do with rooms?

~~~
asronline
I was hoping Rooms was one step in that direction, but I'm pretty sure they're
treating it as a separate product, given how you can also stay anonymous etc.

